# JDM-Trend



## allroundangler96 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
was haltet ihr vom ständig wachsendem JDM-Trend?
(Spinnfischen mit leichter und moderner Aurüstung die eigentlich auf Black-Bass abgestimmt ist)
-leichte Wobbler bis 20g
-t/c rigs
-sonstiges Gummigedöns
-topwaterbaits

Wenns geht bitte mit eigenen Erfahrungen. :vik:

LG und tight lines |supergri


----------



## MrFloppy (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Anfang der 1980er wurden Angler belächelt, die mit kleinen Teigkugeln Karpfen fangen wollten, oder Angler, die in den USA einen Mister Twister geholt hatten. Hecht und Zander wurden damals mit lebendem Köfi gefangen, karpfen mit Mais oder Kartoffeln. 

Heute wird jeder 2 Raubfisch mit Gummiködern gefangen, bei großen Karpfen ist es noch ausgeprägter, der boilietrend ist ungebrochen..

Mit den JDM Teilen wird's über kurz oder lang ähnlich sein, getreu der Devise: wer fängt hat recht


----------



## stuffelbruns (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Japanischen Wobbler:m. Seit ich mit den kleinen Kunstwerken von Illex, Lucky Craft und Megabass fische, fange ich deutlich mehr als mit meinen klassischen Ködern wie zb. Spinner,Blinker oder meine Rapala's.


----------



## allroundangler96 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Also ich finde, das dieser Trend auch wirklich sinnvoll einzusetzen und sehr erfolgreich ist. Einerseits kennen die Fische die neuen Innovationen nicht;

 z.b aufwendige creature baits und die noch an einem carolinarig angeboten, das ist schon sehr erfolgreich.

Andererseits sind die "neuen" Produkte wie Baitcasterrollen, oder auch schicke Ruten wirklich toll, und mit ihnen macht das Angeln gleich mehr Spaß!


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



> Also ich finde, das dieser Trend auch wirklich sinnvoll einzusetzen und sehr erfolgreich ist. Einerseits kennen die Fische die neuen Innovationen nicht



Sehr gewagte These!

Das würde, wenn man es zu Ende denkt, ja bedeuten, dass sich das Wissen um die Gefährlichkeit/Fängigkeit traditioneller Köder (z.B. der Effzettblinker, der ja nach wie vor gut fängt) von Altfischen auf die heranwachsende Brut übertragen würde. Glaubst du das wirklich?

Den nicht von der Hand zu weisenden Erfolg dieser modernen Köder führe ich allerdings darauf zurück, dass Dank einer bewußten Werbung und Platzierung in  den Medien wesentlich vermehrt mit Spinnködern gefischt wird, als das in den beschworenen 80ern der Fall war. Das begründet dann auch die hohe Zahl der Fänge, verglichen mit den Strecken der Köderfischbader vor 30 Jahren.

Wie dem auch sei, es ist erfolgreich und gerade für Angler mit weniger Zeit eine saubere Sache. Einhängen und ab dafür. Sie sind zwar pratsert (über-)teuer, aber man muss sie sich dafür nicht fangen, wie einen Köderfisch.


----------



## pike-81 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Also ich finde es teilweise echt übertrieben, vor allem, was so in den Zeitschriften gezeigt wird.
Einerseits beschweren sich viele, daß sie keine Großbarsche oder -forellen fangen, andererseits werden Köder verwendet, auf die jeder Kleinstfisch geht.
Außerdem wird häufig vernachlässigt, daß die Rute noch andere Aufgaben und Herausforderungen zu meistern hat, als nur den Köder beim Wurf zu beschleunigen. Möchte mal sehen, wie jemand mit Ultra-Light-Tackle eine Großforelle aus einer Krautfahne zieht.
Man hat ja nicht nur mit Fischen, sondern auch mit Hindernissen, Strömung oder dem Wasserwiderstand des Köders zu kämpfen...
Petri


----------



## archie (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



> Den nicht von der Hand zu weisenden Erfolg dieser modernen Köder führe  ich allerdings darauf zurück, dass Dank einer bewußten Werbung und  Platzierung in  den Medien wesentlich vermehrt mit Spinnködern gefischt  wird, als das in den beschworenen 80ern der Fall war.


Hier gehts ja jetzt um JDM Tackle, nicht um Spinnköder im Allgemeinen. Denn Kunstköder ist nicht gleich Kunstköder.
Seit ich mit Ködern fische, die eigentlich für den japanischen Markt bestimmt sind, fange ich auch mehr und größere Fische.
Warum?
Zum einen lassen sich diese Köder besser animieren, ihr Lauf ist "natürlicher", "verführerischer". Sie lassen sich in Stilen fischen, die ich mit vielen europäischen Ködern nicht hinkriege.
Solche Köder werden von der breiten Masse der hiesigen Spinnfischer noch nicht allzu viel gefischt.
Wobei der Trend auch bei europäischen Herstellern zu Ködern im "japanischen" Stil geht und einige deutsche Online-Shops bereits Köder japanischer Hersteller im Programm haben.



> Einerseits beschweren sich viele, daß sie keine Großbarsche oder  -forellen fangen, andererseits werden Köder verwendet, auf die jeder  Kleinstfisch geht.


Dass auch kleine Köder große Fische fangen ist wohl schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr. Auch hier gilt, die richtige Animation des Köders ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, unter anderem.



> Außerdem wird häufig vernachlässigt, daß die Rute noch andere Aufgaben  und Herausforderungen zu meistern hat, als nur den Köder beim Wurf zu  beschleunigen. Möchte mal sehen, wie jemand mit Ultra-Light-Tackle eine  Großforelle aus einer Krautfahne zieht.
> Man hat ja nicht nur mit Fischen, sondern auch mit Hindernissen, Strömung oder dem Wasserwiderstand des Köders zu kämpfen...


Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass jap. Ruten nicht nur dazu taugen den Köder beim Wurf zu beschleunigen, sondern durchaus Drillpower dank eines kräftigen Rückgrates haben.
Und wer sagt, dass JDM Gerät nur aus Ultra-Light-Tackle besteht? Schwarzbarsche, für die dieses Gerät ja ursprünglich gedacht ist, werden häufig, wenn nicht überwiegend in hindernisreichem Gewässer beangelt. Und so ein Bass entwickelt wesentlich mehr Temperament als ein gleichgroßer Hecht, Zander oder eine Forelle.

Ich will hier keine Reklame-Kampagne für, zugegebenermaßen, recht teures JDM-Gerät starten. Aber fakt ist, dass das Angeln mit diesem gut durchdachten und aufwändig hergestellten JDM-Gerät sehr viel Spass macht und sehr fängig ist.
Voraussetzung ist hier wie überall, dass Fische im Wasser anzutreffen sein müssen... :m

Ralf


----------



## Anek20dot (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Andal schrieb:


> Sehr gewagte These!
> 
> Das würde, wenn man es zu Ende denkt, ja bedeuten, dass sich das Wissen um die Gefährlichkeit/Fängigkeit traditioneller Köder (z.B. der Effzettblinker, der ja nach wie vor gut fängt) von Altfischen auf die heranwachsende Brut übertragen würde. Glaubst du das wirklich?...





Klick



Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Na dann dürften wir ja in einigen Gewässern gar nichts mehr fangen und tun es trotzdem.


----------



## allroundangler96 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ausnahmen, gibt es immer. Und wenn der Köder sehr realistisch rüberkommt, oder der fisch sowas noch nie gesehn hat fängt man halt mehr


----------



## Anek20dot (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Andal schrieb:


> Na dann dürften wir ja in einigen Gewässern gar nichts mehr fangen und tun es trotzdem.




Klar fängt man Fisch... man darf es nicht so eng sehen...


----------



## Ines (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Mal ganz unbefangen gefragt - was heißt eigentlich JDM? #c
Wenn man's googelt, kommen immer nur Autoseiten raus.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Japanese Domestic Market (laut Wikipeter).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Ines schrieb:


> Mal ganz unbefangen gefragt - was heißt eigentlich JDM? #c
> Wenn man's googelt, kommen immer nur Autoseiten raus.


 
Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. 
Wie auch immer, der Zielfisch Barsch ist für mich irgendwie immer noch so etwas wie ein "Köderfisch", habe ich keine Lust zu, extra die Angel feiner zu machen, dass ich auch vom "Drill" was mitbekomme. 
Wenn ich beim Zanderfischen einen schönen +35er fange, freu ich mich schon, aber extra drauf fischen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



> Wenn ich beim Zanderfischen einen schönen +35er fange, freu ich mich schon, aber extra drauf fischen?


Doch, mir macht das schon Laune...

Und man lernt hier doch immer wieder was dazu:


> Mal ganz unbefangen gefragt - was heißt eigentlich JDM?





> Japanese Domestic Market (laut Wikipeter).


Und wieder was gelernt!


Na gut, wer fängt hat recht....

Wer also mit domestizierten Japanzeug fängt, hat recht und ist dann auch zurecht davon überzeugt 
;-))

Solange ich meine Barsche aber noch mit normalen Minispinnern, Twistern, Zockern oder Wurm erwische, werd ich als sparsamer Schwabe das teure Zeug erstmal liegen lassen...


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Interessant ist aber, dass man sich so einem hochspezialisierten Thema, wie allen anderen hochspezialisierten Themen auch, in keinster Weise hinterfragend nähern darf, ohne dass sich gleich ein hochspezialisierter Angler angegriffen fühlt. 

Alles was nicht als unkritischer Jubel gesehen wird ist noch lange keine Abwertung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



> Alles was nicht als unkritischer Jubel gesehen wird ist noch lange keine Abwertung!


So isses..


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Morgen zusammen! 

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich zu Anfang auch dem Hype um Illex etc. verfallen bin. Inzwischen kann ich aber auch sagen, dass ich davon "geheilt" wurde. 

Ausschlaggebend war eine Angeltour nach Holland. Was hab ich nicht alles probiert! Meine Arnauds, Squirrels und Chubbys durchs Wasser geprügelt....Nichts! Selbst der Freddy konnte keinen Hecht animieren zu beissen!

Schlussendlich waren es der gute alte Belly Dog und der 13er Rapala Jointed die den Trip gerettet haben. 

Ich will die Japanwobbler nicht schlecht machen habe jedoch für mich festgestellt, dass man nicht unbedingt <15 EUR ausgeben muss um Fisch zu fangen. Sicherlich mögen diese Köder ihre Vorzüge haben allerdings konnte ich für mich keinen Mehrwert erkennen.


----------



## pike-81 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

@archie: Hab ja nie behauptet, daß man mit Kleinködern keine Großen fängt, aber man fängt auch viele Kleine...
@Anek20dot: Cooler Bericht!
Petri


----------



## archie (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



> Interessant ist aber, dass man sich so einem hochspezialisierten Thema,  wie allen anderen hochspezialisierten Themen auch, in keinster Weise  hinterfragend nähern darf, ohne dass sich gleich ein hochspezialisierter  Angler angegriffen fühlt.
> 
> Alles was nicht als unkritischer Jubel gesehen wird ist noch lange keine Abwertung!


Meinst du mich damit? |kopfkrat
Ich habe mich in keinster Weise angegriffen gefühlt, ich hab lediglich versucht meinen Standpunkt darzulegen, bestehend aus meinem subjektiven Eindrücken und einigen (mehr oder weniger) empirischen Fakten. 



> Wie auch immer, der Zielfisch Barsch  ist für mich irgendwie immer noch so etwas wie ein "Köderfisch", habe  ich keine Lust zu, extra die Angel feiner zu machen, dass ich auch vom  "Drill" was mitbekomme.


Barsch ist für mich einer der Hauptgründe spinnfischen zu betreiben, im übrigen macht man die Angel nicht vllt. feiner um die leichten Köder vernünftig fischen zu können...? |kopfkrat
Und wie schon gesagt, auch Ruten für leichte Köder können heftig Rückgrat aufweisen. 



> Ausschlaggebend war eine Angeltour nach Holland. Was hab ich nicht alles  probiert! Meine Arnauds, Squirrels und Chubbys durchs Wasser  geprügelt....Nichts! Selbst der Freddy konnte keinen Hecht animieren zu beissen!
> 
> Schlussendlich waren es der gute alte Belly Dog und der 13er Rapala Jointed die den Trip gerettet haben.


Viele Mütter haben hübsche Töchter, ich angel auch gerne mit "richtigen" Hechtködern wie Piketimes oder den großen Rapalas. Nur weil sich das eine für mich als fängig und spaßig herausgestellt hat, bedeutet das nicht dass ich (fängige) traditionelle Köder nicht mehr anschaue. 



> @archie: Hab ja nie behauptet, daß man mit Kleinködern keine Großen fängt, aber man fängt auch viele Kleine...


Was mich speziell beim Barschangeln nicht wirklich stört.  

Ralf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Heutzutage scheint die Entwicklung eines JDM Wobblers zeitintensiver abzulaufen als eine Neuwagenkonstruktion|kopfkrat

Wer schon etwas länger fischt, wird den teilweise überzogenen Hype pragmatischer sehen,JDM KuKös sind keine"fängt selbst dort wo kein Fisch steht"Waffen, sondern nur *ein* weiterer möglicher Baustein zum Erfolg:
_Erfahrung und Gespür fürs Gewässer und seine Bewohner plus den richtigen Köder._

Und wenn die geschuppten Freunde partout nicht wollen, nutzt weder ein Spinner zu 1,50 €, noch ein 15 € Twitchbait etwas.

Ok,mit letzterem schneidert es sich evtl. schöner:m


----------



## Fragezeichen (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ich finde jeder Köder hat seine Berechtigung, sofern er fängt.

Das ist wie mit Powerbait, Frolic, Boilies, Sprirolinos usw. - erst wird man eher belächelt und erntet entsprehende Sprüche...später machens dann doch alle oder hören zumindest auf es ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, weils nunmal genau so gut oder besser funktioniert als das "Übliche".

Ich benutze sehr gerne kleine Wobbler, darunter auch einige Japaner oder "japanisch-inspirierte", primär gewünschtes Merkmal meinerseits ist dabei ein beeinflussbarer Lauf.
Benutze aber fast genau so gerne olle Blinker, die lassen sich nämlich auch sehr schön unterschiedlich führen und sind teilweise schon komplett aus den Gerätekisten anderer Angler verschwunden.

Hat auch Ausdauer- und Mobilitätsvorteile. Mit einer kleinen Flitsche von ~2m Länge kommt man überall hin und bekommt auch erst wesentlich später nen lahmen Arm.
Mein Rekord war dieses Jahr 12 (erfolglose) Stunden am Stück. 
Schaffen sicher auch einige mit 3m Rute und schweren Ködern, aber das artet ja schon in Leistungssport aus. Muss ich nicht haben.

Spinner und Gummizeugs hab ich auch immer dabei, werden aber fast nie nass, da mir das einfach weniger Laune macht. 

Und die Ködergröße hat meiner Meinung nach nur bedingt mit der Fischgröße zu tun. Habe z.B. dieses Jahr den kleinsten Fisch (~7cm Barsch - bekloppte Fischart) und den größten Fisch (Hecht 80+ cm, leider nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen, Anhieb war wohl etwas lasch) auf den gleichen Köder gefangen - etwa 6cm (inkl. Haken) großer Blinker.
Das war auch kein Einzelfall, dass Ködergröße und Fisch nicht unbedingt im Verhältnis waren. Im späten Frühjahr war da noch ne 50er Forelle auf 3cm Käfer-Wobbler, etliche ~40er auf 3-5cm Wobbler. Im Durchschnitt sogar alle etwas größer, als die der Naturköder-Kollegen in der Nähe.

Ich denke es geht mehr darum zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort irgendeinen Köder anzubieten, der ins Beutespektrum passt. Da ist es egal obs ein 15€ Wobbler ist, ein Spinner für 1,50€ oder ein Stück alte Socke.

Hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei und glaubt an seinen Köder.


----------



## Bobster (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht mehr darum zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort irgendeinen Köder anzubieten, der ins Beutespektrum passt. Da ist es egal obs ein 15€ Wobbler ist, ein Spinner für 1,50€ *oder ein Stück alte Socke*.
> Hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei und glaubt an seinen Köder.


 
Mehr ist zu diesem Thema auch nicht erwähnenswert,
außer eben die 

*14 Tage getragene JDM-Socke, vakuum verpackt, *
*extrem fängig auf Hecht, Barsch und Forelle.*

Ab Januar 2012 bei Ihrem JDM-OnlineTackleDealer :m


----------



## pike-81 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Das Stichwort "Preis" ist gut. Für ein Massenprodukt aus Plastik ufern die Preise teilweise echt aus. Würde gerne mal wissen, was die in der Herstellung kosten...
Petri


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Man sollte aber schon respektieren, das Inovationen, wie z.B. das WTS  (Weigttransfer System) eine gewissen
Vorlauf bedürfen.

Schau Dir mal die "ZIP-Baits" mit ihrem magnetischen WTS an !

Das ist durchaus eine Neuerung, welche es so auf dem Markt noch nicht gegeben hat.

Das kostet Entwicklungskosten, Produktion, etc.,

Also ganz so >Massenprodukte< sind es nicht.

Jedem Tierchen sein pläsierchen :m


----------



## Lorenz (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Das Stichwort "Preis" ist gut. Für ein Massenprodukt aus Plastik ufern die Preise teilweise echt aus. Würde gerne mal wissen, was die in der Herstellung kosten...



...und wie kommt man zu dem Köder?
An einem Holzköder schleift und schmirgelt man solange rum bis es passt oder baut ein paar neue. Aber bei nem Plastikköder mit nem richtigen Innenleben? Ein schwimmender Crankbait mit einer oder zwei großen Kammern ist da wohl noch das einfachste.

Mann's 1-  (~4 Euro in den USA)
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=mannsoneminus3zqjo.jpg



In denen steckt schon ein bissel mehr drin:


----------



## Andal (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Aber keine 17,- € und noch mehr.

JDM - das heißt Janz Dolldeuer Mussuunbedingthaben...  

Nein, das Zeug ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Nur reizen es die wenigsten so richtig aus. Weil das G'lumpert so sakrisch kostet, wirds meistens nicht da gefischt, wo wirklich was geht, denn da droht der böse Hängergeist!


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein, das Zeug ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Nur reizen es die wenigsten so richtig aus.


 
Dazu muß aber man natürlich auch in der Lage sein,
sein benutztes Gerät, bis hin zum "SNAP" (Einhänger ),
als "Gesamtkunswerk" zu verstehen und bei allen Komponenten alle Optimierungen vorgenommen haben.

Hand aufs Herz, die meisten der sogenannten Spezies,
möchten doch gerne eine Rute "für alles" !
...und wenn dann an der 5-100g Rute 
der Tiny Fry nicht richtig läuft ist das doch 
gleich alles "Ka...e Alder"!
Erzähl denen mal, das man einen 2g Wobbler mit Stahl/Titanvorfach fantastisch zum leben erwecken kann....

Genau, da gehört auch noch eine Portion "können" dazu !


----------



## gerino (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Also ich fische seit geraumer Zeit mit JDM Tackle sprich Ruten, Rollen und auch Köder . Seitdem ich das mache geht es mir nich immer darum nen Fisch zu fangen weil das Fischen an sich mit denn Sachen einfach viel mehr Spaß macht ... Allein schon das Werfen mit ner BC macht nen heiden Spaß und da würd das Fangen eines Fisches oft als Priemeres Ziel aus den Augen verloren , un das ist auch der Grund warum ich bereit bin sehr hohe Summen für mein Tackle auszugeben  nähmlich weil ich bei dem Fischen Spaß haben will ... 


TL


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Johnnie-Junge !
Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht und brauchst niemandem
etwas vorwerfen.
So sieht es aus in der Praxis !

Ich verweise da nur 'mal auf mein AXIOM: 
Der freie Wille ist eine Illusion 

Das kann jeder nur selber entscheiden..wenn er glaubt und nicht weiß-
Glauben heist ja bekanntlich nicht wissen !

Ich persönlich Spiele um zu gewinnen.
Ich persönliche gehe "auf den Platz" um zu gewinnen.

...und ja, ich gehe angeln um Fische zu fangen !

Sinn und Zweck des angeln ist zu fangen.

...und wenn ich keinen Fisch mit JDM Tackle fange,
dann benutze ich auch Pose und Maden oder eine Stationärolle :m

...und als domestizierter Goldfisch sehe ich mich beileibe nicht, eher als Hecht im Forellenteich der Angelindustrie.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Die Quintessenz sind manipulierte Specimen-Hunter, ehemals Waidmänner, an denen sich die Industrie dumm und dämlich verdient. So sieht meine Meinung bezüglich des JDM-Trends aus.


 

So sieht es aus, sehr gute und anschauliche Analyse!
|good:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

"JDM" sind für mich nur Rollen und Kunstköder, da ich fast nur selbstgebaute Ruten fische. Ich behaupte auch das der Großteil meiner Kunstköder von Lucky Craft, Megabass, DEPS, .. weniger kosten als "ihr" in Deutschland für Rapala oder Illex zahlt (65er Lucky Craft G-Splash 9€).
Andererseits.. wen geht es etwas an was ich mir für wieviel Euro kaufe?


----------



## pike-81 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Johnnie Walker hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Petri


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



allroundangler96 schrieb:


> Hey,
> was haltet ihr vom ständig wachsendem JDM-Trend?
> (Spinnfischen mit leichter und moderner Aurüstung die eigentlich auf Black-Bass abgestimmt ist)
> -leichte Wobbler bis 20g
> ...



Ich finde die "neuen" Methoden durchaus interessant, aber ich muss nicht jeden Trend mitmachen. Besonders wenn für jede Technik eine neue Rute & Schnur nötig ist und ich mich in große Kosten stürzen müsste.

Was ich im Rahmen meiner Ausrüstung fischen kann, probiere ich gern aus. 

Den (Offset-)Haken im weichen Gummiköder verschwinden zu lassen ist schlichtweg genial und hat mir diesen Sommer das Angeln an einigen Stellen ermöglicht, die ich sonst niemals hätte befischen können.

Das Gleiche gilt für Topwater Baits, auf die ich bislang allerdings nur Fehlbisse hatte.

Japanwobbler (oder Wobbler im Japanstil) fliegen dank geschickt eingebauter Rasselkugeln wie der Teufel, auch das hat mir schon den ein oder anderen Fisch gemacht.

Texas- oder Carolinarigs habe ich ausprobiert. Gefällt mir aber gar nicht, was aber auch an meiner steifen und schweren Hechtspinne liegen mag.

Weitere Neuerungen für mich dieses Jahr sind das Angeln mit Jerkbaits und Meeresköderfischen im Süßwasser. Damit gilt man hier in der Gegend auch noch als Sonderling.

Generell begrüße ich neue Ideen aus aller Welt. Ein Vermögen für mein Hobby möchte ich trotzdem nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Franky (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

"JDM-Trend"?
Ich frag mich, ob was an mir vorbeigegangen ist..!? Japanese Domestic Market - nix für mir!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Was soll dieses JDM überhaupt aussagen?
"Japanischer Binnenmarkt", so lautet in etwa die Übersetzung. Heißt das, dass man mit Zeug angelt, das eigentlich nur für den japanischen Markt gedacht war, ist das ein Äquivalent zu "Made in Japan" oder wie soll man das verstehen?

Für mich ist das nichts anderes als eine leere Worthülse, die nur aufgrund der Abkürzung eine gewisse "Coolness" ausstrahlt, wenn man denn drauf steht. _"Ey, Alder, mach isch scho voll JDM, weiß du...." :g_

Man könnte es ja mal anders versuchen und den Titel leicht "verändern, so in Richtung: "Deutscher Binnenmarkt - Trend - Wer angelt schon nach DBM?" Klingt bescheuert? Rischtisch!!!

Aber auch nicht doofer als Japanese Domestic Market. Es gibt doch schon genug furchtbar hippe Abkürzungsfloskeln, braucht man da auch noch JDM? Ich kann da nur J. Walker recht geben. Das ganze ist nichts als eine sehr gut gelungene Trendmachungsmaschine, und Trend bringt das einfachste Geld. Nicht für lange, das haben die Trends so an sich, aber keine Sorge, nach diversen Rigs, JDM und Urban Street haben die Firmenstrategen schon das nächste Schlagwort in der Mache. Wollen wir wetten?

Nichts gegen Fortschritt, aber für diejenigen unter uns, die im besten Mannesalter schon das ein oder andere Jahrzehnt am Wasser hinter sich haben, muten diese alljährlichen Neuschöpfungen, nun ja, etwas abstrus an. Nix für ungut.


----------



## Andal (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Dann sind wir hier ja eh schon mal zu dritt, denn der dedicated folower of fashion war ich noch nie, bin ich nicht und werds auch niemals werden. Was aber im Gegenzug auch nicht heißen muss, dass man nur old school fischt. Dropshot ist z.B. was, womit ich mich durchaus auch mal einen ganzen Tag lang spielen kann. Aber nicht weil es so sehr en vogue ist, sondern weil es fängt!

Ich hätte gerne die Hälfte des Geldes, was die ganzen BCs gekostet haben, die jetzt wegen Frust und Unvermögen im Keller interniert sind!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ah, da fällt mir noch eines ein:

Wir als hoffentlich doch gestandene Mannsbilder sollten wirklich nicht jedem Trend hinterherlaufen, sonst sehen wie irgendwann alle aus wie David Beckham. Muss doch nicht sein, oder...#d?
"Function gives Style", so muss es heißen, und nicht andersherum.


----------



## Würger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Wo bitte gibt es denn einen JDM-Trend?
Den gab es vor Jahren schon und ist verhältnismäßig unpopulär.

Man darf JDM nicht mit amerikanischen Methoden (die mittlerweile auch schon seit Jahren durch die Angelwelt streifen) und billigem Müll mit japanischen Namen von Deutschen Angelgeräte-Vertrieben, der völlig unüberlegt auf den Markt geworfen wird, verwechseln.


Der "Trend" ist schon nen paar Jahre alt und hat mit den hier diskutierten Sachen überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## entspannt (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

JDM hin oder her, leider ist es so das man manche Tuning Parts nur im Ausland kriegt. Ich such immer nach Teilen für meine Abu`s (roundprofil) und in Deutschland gibt es nur wenig teile dafür. Ok muss man unbedingt tunen?? Wenn man Technik verliebt ist schon!! Kugelgelagerte Schnurführungen gibt es auch in Deutschland aber keine mit Schnurführung aus Titan, diese gibst es in Usa. Leichtere Spulen gibt es nur in Japan, naja in Schweden gibt es auch welche aber nicht für alle Modelle. Andere Bremsscheiben kriegt man auch nur Schwer, da kriegt man viele in Gb. Also manchmal muss man über den Tellerrand schauen, wenn man was anderes will. Ob man was anderes wirklich braucht? Wahrscheinlich nicht aber das kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Colophonius (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Hey

Ich sehe das mit dem Japan-Trend so:
Für mich zählt, was ein Wobbler/Sonstwas kann und wie er für meine Gewässer geeignet ist. Und dort ist teilweise was in der "Japan-Ecke" zu finden, was meinen Ansprüchen standhält und sich auch bewährt hat.
Ob ein Doiyo-Wobbler nun ein "echter" Japanwobbler ist, oder ob es nur draufsteht, ist mir egal. Fakt ist, dass ich von 2 Stunden erst den letzten Hecht damit gefangen habe.

Fazit:
Mir egal, ob der Wobbler aus Japan, Buxtehude oder Uganda kommt, Hauptsache er ist geeignet.


Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für neue Methoden...


----------



## gerino (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Jetz mal abgesehen von den Ködern , wer hatt den schonmal ernstahft mit JDM Tackle gefischt ? Is jetz nur so aus Interesse ...


LG Nico


----------



## Würger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



gerino schrieb:


> Jetz mal abgesehen von den Ködern , wer hatt den schonmal ernstahft mit JDM Tackle gefischt ? Is jetz nur so aus Interesse ...
> 
> 
> LG Nico



Ich!

Wär in meiner Position aber doof, wenn nicht.


----------



## gerino (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Außer den Leuten die für JDM sind  ...


----------



## gerino (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ja Prdukte von den Marken dürften bekannt sein . Nur wurde auch schon einige male behauptet ( keine Ahnung mehr wo un wan ) das z.b ne Technium JDM seie . Ich habe aber wie Würger schon geschrieben hat auch das Gefühl das in solche Treads der Begriff JDM falch verstanden bzw. beschrieben wird .


----------



## Würger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Daiwa und Shimano bedeutet ja nicht gleich JDM.
Das Meiste, was beide Hersteller im deutschen Angebot haben, ist eben nur für den deutschen/europäischen Markt. Also kein JDM.


----------



## gerino (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Eben !

Also :

Nur weil Daiwa un Shimano = Kein JDM
Nur weil teuer = Kein JDM
Eigendlich außschließlich für den Japanischen Markt hergestellt = JDM .

So ungefair ..Ja es gibt hin und wieder Abweichungen ..


----------



## Würger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Wenn sowas nicht klar ist versteh ich aber 5 Seiten Diskussion nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## Würger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....

Hab ich gesagt, das Daiwa und Shimano kein JDM sind? Nein.

JDM= Japanese Domestic Market - Produkte, die hauptsächlich in Japan, für den Japanischen Markt produziert werden.

Das trifft (ich wiederhole mich zwar ungern, aber so verstehst Du es evtl. auch) auf viele Produkte von Daiwa-Cormoran bzw. Shimano-Deutschland nicht zu, weil diese Produkte nur im sehr hochpreisigen Segment in Japan gefertigt werden. Manche Produkte werden auch vom japanischen Markt übernommen und sind mit den japanischen auch Baugleich (PX-68), manche Produkte werden auch übernommen und baulich abgeändert (Pluton/Ryoga).
Bei den meisten Sachen wird Japan (und damit der Bezug zu JDM) lediglich als Werbung verwendet (Daiwa Tournament-Köder)

Das Megabass und Evergreen (nebst einigen anderen Marken) in Deutschland erhältlich sind, ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache, das sie für den japanischen Markt entwickelt und gefertigt wurden.
Denen ist der europäische Markt, geschweige denn der deutsche, so ziemlich egal, weil es nicht in der Zielgruppe liegt. Da ist der amerikanische Markt aufgrund wesentlich ausgeprägterer Tendenz zum Spinnfischen wesentlich interessanter. Von Megabass Bspw. gibt es auch diverse Köder, welche auf den amerikanischen Markt abgestimmt sind.


----------



## gerino (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Dito!

JDM ist für den Japanischen Markt vorgesehen ! Und die Großen Firmen Produzieren  die Sachen ( in den häufigsten Fällen ) nicht um sie Weltweit ( bzw hier dem Deutschen Markt ) zu verkaufen wie gesagt es gibt Abweichungen/Ausnahmen wie Würger schon erwähnt hatte z.b Die PX 68 .

Was meinste warum es in Japan z.b Shimano Reels gibt wie z.b die Shimano Cardiff Spinning , Cardiff Baitcast, TD ITO Calcutta Conquest ( und noch unzählige andere Rollen !!! ) gibt die in Deutschland aber nie gelistet sein werden. Es seie denn ein Händler bezieht sie Privat . Shops wie z.b Nippon Lures usw. verkaufen zwar in Deutschland Ruten von Evergreen aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache das diese Ruten nich für den Deutschen Markt hergestellt werden.


Also all in all der Würger hat schon recht |supergri ...


TL


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Gibt es in einem der dichtbesiedeltsten Länder der Welt überhaupt Angelmöglichkeiten? Oder läuft es gar darauf hinaus, dass das ganze JDM-Geraffel in umgebauten Schwimmbädern beim Puffischen eingesetzt wird?

Ich frag bloß, weil, den Japanern traue ich so einiges zu.


----------



## Würger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Wann bin ich denn bitte persönlich geworden? Meine Ausführungen waren doch stets sachlich. Natürlich habe ich Dich im spezielle angesprochen, weil Du meinen Post nicht verstanden hast. Wenn Du ihn jetzt verstanden hast ist mein Ziel ja mehr oder weniger erreicht.

Ich versuche hier auch nichts zu verteidigen. Ich will lediglich mal klarstellen, das die wenigsten wissen, was JDM ist und hier eine Diskussion und Negativ-Einschätzungen darbieten, ohne geringste Erfahrungen damit zu haben - so zumindest der Eindruck nach mittlerweile 6 Seiten.

Mir ist schon klar, das der Threadersteller keinen Bezug zu JDM hat, denn sonst würden die aufgeführten Punkte im Eingangspost (Rigs=USDM, Kleine "Wobbler"=gibts schon seit Jahren usw.) anders aussehen. Es gibt auch keinen Grund die Definition hier auszuweiten. Das was hier wohl die meißten für JDM halten hat damit so viel zu tun wie die Automarke Ford. Übrigens auch in Deutschland erhältlich - damit jetzt eine deutsche Automarke?


@Kohlmeise: Ja, gibt es. Der unterschied zu bspw. den USA besteht jedoch darin, das verhältnismäßig wenig Gewässerfläche mit einem hohen Angeldruck frequentiert wird. Somit hat der Angler über kurz oder lang nur Erfolg, wenn er mit Ködern fischt, welche die Fische noch nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Der Hammer
Ich war jetzt seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr in diesem Forum und fühle mich grade wieder bestätigt.

Hier gibt es eine 5 seitige Diskussion, bei der es bisher genau 2 Leute gibt, die überhaupt wissen was JDM ist.
Schlechte Grundlage für eine ernsthafte Diskussion.

Außer Christian und Würger, hat von euch jemals einer was JDM-Mäßiges gefischt?

Um mich dann auch mal zu beteiligen:

Ich persönlich fische "JDM" und warum?
Weils mir Spass macht.
Sehr feine Angelei mit wirklich sehr fasziniereden Ködern sowie Techniken. Ich hab nicht umsonst dieses Jahr 4x 40+, sprich 41cm, 42cm, 45cm und 46cm Barsche gefangen.
Natürlich gibt es Gewässer an denen das auch mit Köfi unproblematisch und Normalzustand ist.

In meinem Gewässer wurden dieses Jahr allerdings nur 5x 40+ gefangen, 4 davon von mir, und das auf ca. 700 Mitglieder.

Ich wurde allen Ernstes gefragt, ob ich denn schon gute Barsche gefangen hätte. Auf Nachfrage, was gute Barsche sind kam die Antwort: "Ja so 20er"

Wenn mich JDM nicht so angfixt hätte, würde ich wohl immernoch das ganze Jahr mit einem 1er Mepps rumrennen und versuchen Barsche über 20cm zu fangen.
(Der 1er Mepps hat trotzdem noch manchmal seine Berechtigunng, bei mir z.B. zum Rapfenangeln)


Letztendlich ist doch die eigene Entscheidunng, wie man das angeln sieht und wie viel Geld man ausgeben möchte.
Ich persönlich habe für mich entschieden, dass ich das Angeln als Sport sehe und nicht als Nahrungsbeschaffung. (Einer der Gründe warum ich Fische zurücksetze)
Ich gehe fischen, weil es mich fasziniert zur passenden Zeit, am richtigen Ort mit der richtigen Technik zu sein.
Dabei hilft mit der JDM-Stuff erheblich und ein weiterer Effekt ist eben, dass so auch das Schneidern deutlich mehr Spass macht
Mir macht es einfach ungeheuren Spass mit der Baitcaster zu fischen. Warum JDM?
Weil ich noch niemals eine Rute gefischt habe, die so ein geiles Feeling und Ködergefühl vermittelt habe. (Auch die achso gelobte Rocke nicht)

Zum Thema überteuert: Quatsch.
Warum? Weil ich auch für 150€ entweder ne Balzer Rute oder ne JDM-Rute kaufen kann. Den Unterschied kann sich jetzt jeder selbst ausmalen.
Auch wenn das ein relativ bekannter, in meinen Augen karrieregeiler Angler anders sieht. (Hat grade einen Artikel zu dem Abklatsch von Balzer gebracht, "Outlow" oder so heissen die Teile.)
Aber der hängt auch Köder in Fische wieder ein und lässt sich mit Fischen fotografieren, die er nicht selbst gefangen hat.

Bevor man an einer Diskussion teilnimmt, sollte man wenigstens beide Seiten kennen.
Oder sind wir noch in der Steinzeit? Frei nach dem Motto: Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht (Könnt ja eklig sein)



Fischt ihr man weiter mit Würmern, Köfis und nehmt meinetwegen auch alles mit, was Maß hat. Gute Fische sind dabei aber eher Zufall|rolleyes


Gruss,

Jan Peter


----------



## Colophonius (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Moin Jan Peter,

wenn ich deinen Posting so lese, scheinst du aber auch nicht in das Schema der beiden "JDM"-Debattanten zu passen....

Ich war eig. dabei, eine nette, längere Antwort zu schreiben.
Aber


> Oder sind wir noch in der Steinzeit? Frei nach dem Motto: Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht (Könnt ja eklig sein)
> 
> 
> 
> Fischt ihr man weiter mit Würmern, Köfis und nehmt meinetwegen auch alles mit, was Maß hat. Gute Fische sind dabei aber eher Zufal



ist sowohl arrogant, als auch höchst despektierlich... Da gebe ich mir nicht die Mühe


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Moin Jan Peter,
> 
> wenn ich deinen Posting so lese, scheinst du aber auch nicht in das Schema der beiden "JDM"-Debattanten zu passen....
> 
> ...


 
 Wenn du mich in irgendein Schema einordnen möchtest, tue das. Wollen tue ich das aber nicht

Was ist denn bei dem Bauern-Satz das Problem?
In den 5 Seiten hier steht doch nichts anderes, als:
Solange ich noch meine Fische mit Würmerns fange, brauche ich nichts anderes auszuprobieren.


Der zweite Teil den von mir zitiert hast sehe ich auch nichts als furchtbar schrecklich an. Ist zwar hart formuliert und spricht mit Sicherheit auch nicht jeden hier an. Wenn du dich davon angesprochen fühlst, tut es mir Leid. Dich gemeint habe ich nicht.
Als ich diesen Satz formuliert habe, dachte ich zum grössten Teiö an meinen Verein. Da wird schlichtweg alles totgehaun was Maß hat, gefangen am liebsten mit Wurm und lebendigem Köfi.


So long,

JP


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ich finds irgendwie witzig. _JDM-Tackle_ ist doof, weil so teuer und Preis-/Leistung stimmt nicht und die Werbung in den Zeitschriften von den ganzen Profis ist sowieso doof und überhaupt.
Aber die penetrante Werbung für Berkley Nanofil, Whiplash, Baitcaster,  und Lockstoffe in den Printmedien ist ja was ganz anderes! Bissanzeiger, Rodpods und Rollen für 500€, sowie 1000€ Echolote auf einem 3ha Badewannenweiher incl. Futterboote und _Auslegeboote_ für 800€, selbstgebaute Ruten für 500€ sowieso! Für Rapala und Illex ~15€ zahlen auch. Hauptsache nix das man hier noch nicht so kennt. Kunterbundes Plastikzeug da immer! Das das noch nicht verboten ist! Frechheit das!!!11!

Mal ein paar mögliche Antworten (jeder darf sich seine selbst aussuchen):
- Was gehts euch an mit welchen Kunstködern ich angle?
- Ich habs mir gekauft weils mir gefällt und ich dem Zeug vertraue.
- Deine Armut kotzt mich an.

Ich werde mich definitiv nicht für meine Ausrüstung rechtfertigen da niemand das Recht hat meine Entscheidung in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Danke!


----------



## pike-81 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Das ganze ufert ja ziemlich aus, finde ich aber sehr unterhaltsam. Nachdem ich alles gelesen habe, muß ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben:
Ich angel ja auch hauptsächlich, weil es mir Spaß macht. Essen kann ich auch im Supermarkt kaufen. Aaaber...
Wenn 700 Angler ganze fünf Barsche Ü40 fangen, sollte man doch überlegen, wie man dem Bestand entgegenkommen kann, und nicht versuchen, die letzten zwo auch noch zu fangen.
Petri


----------



## Andal (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ja wahrscheinlich wirds bald Progrome geben, weil Angler unreinen Glaubens derart freveln und diesen Japsen-Klimbim mit Tommi-Stöckchen fischen, womöglich auch noch mit einer Leine aus deutschen Landen. Ja wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn reine Lehren so versaubeutelt werden!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Es gibt Gerät, das für bestimmte Köder besser geeignet ist als anderes.

Bei jeder Angelmethode....

Die Herstellung in einem bestimmten Land oder von einer bestimmten Marke ist da doch untergeordnet, oder seh ich das falsch?

Natürlich wird es immer Marken/Methodenfetischisten geben - Gott sei Dank!!!

Dadurch bekommen wir eine Weiterentwicklung beim Gerät, die der Allround/Normalangler niemals so vorwärts treiben würde.

Und natürlich kommt es dann auch immer wieder zu Extremen - sei es bei der technischen Definition oder auch beim Preis.

Und??
Was solls?

Der Markt ist groß genug und gibt für jeden was her...

Ich hab . z. B. zum spinnfischen bei mir im Fluss auf Zander, Barsche, Döbel, Hechte etc. mit Ködergewichten bis zu 40 Gramm ne Meforute. Weil ich die von der Aktion her klasse finde für meine Art zu angeln. Und es ist mir auch vollkommen wurscht, dass die weder aus Japan kommt noch dass es bei mir keine Meerforellen gibt...

Sie passt für mich und meine Art zu angeln optimal - also gekauft und fertig...

Und wenn ich mit kleinen Spezialködern angeln will, gibt es zig Ruten und Rollen auf dem Markt, die dafür geeignet sind - egal wie man das Knd dann nennt.

Und wie bei alles spezielleren Methoden muss man sich da als Angler erstmal einfuchsen.

Auch wenn die Werbung suggeriert (das allerdings bei jedem Angelgerät, von der 20-Euro-Kombo bis zum speziell zusammengestellten JDM-Tackle), dasss man mit dem jeweiligen Gerät sowieso jeden im Wasser vorkommenden Fisch mit Sichherheit und mehr Spaß fangen wird, sieht die Realität eben oft anders aus.

Wenn Spezialisten Gerät entwickeln und optimieren, heisst das eben noch lang nicht, dass das auch für einen anderen Angler passt und der damit genauso gut fängt.

Oft genug, weil er das Potential von Spezialgerät schlicht nicht so ausreizen kann wie der Speziaist - und dann das Geld für das teure Spezialtackle umsonst ausgegeben hat.

Daher erachte ich es als sinnvoll, vor dem Kauf von Spezialgerät für Spezialmethoden (was auf deutsch bedeutet: alles was meinen eigenen anglerischen Horizont übersteigt) sich zuerst mal jemand zu suchen, der mir das in der Praxis zeigen kann. 

Dann zu entsheiden, ob das für mich an meinem Gewässer sinnvoll sein kann oder nicht.

Dan zu entscheiden, ob ich das Geld für so eine Ausrüstung investiere oder nicht....

Und ob dann JDM oder sonstwas drausteht, ist  mir dann vollkommen latte..

Das sind eben Marketingbegriffe, die aber im positiven Falle dann eine Methode oder eine Sparte an Angelgerät (mehr oder weniger) gut beschrieben und zusammenfassen.

Genauso isses mir wurscht, ob sowas ein "Trend" ist oder nicht - es muss für mich passen, das ist der Punkt.

Und wenn am Ende dabei rauskommt, dass das dann bei mir nicht mehr ultraleichtspinnfischen ist sondern JDM, dann isses halt so - und mir persönlich dann vollkommen wurscht.

Ich verurteile aber niemanden, der das anders sieht - wie fast bei jedem Thema rund um Angeln und Angler gibt es halt unterschiedliche Ansichten.

Und ich respektiere Leute sehr, die eine Mehode so spezialisieren und verfeinern, dass das Angebot an verschiedenem Gerät für verschiedene Situationen immer weiter zunimmt - egal ob das gesponserte Angler einer Firma, Angestellte eines Herstellers oder einfach Individualisten sind, die still vor sich hinwerkeln.

Würde es die nicht geben, würden wir heut wohl noch mit Bambusstecken und Roßhaarschnur angeln - auch das kann Spüaß machen, ohne Frage.

Aber ist es nicht schön, dass es inzwischen z. B. auch geflochtene Schnur oder Kunstköder in allen Varianten gibt?

Und ist es nicht schön, dass man auch die Auswahl hat zwischen Ultraleichtspinnfiuschen und JDM?
Egal wie man das im einzelnen bewertet?

Wer Lust (und richtig Ahnung!!) hat, kann mich mal einladen, um mir das mit dem JDM-Zeugs genau zu zeigen - bin immer offen für Neues (und  natürlich auch altes, vergeessenes..)........


----------



## gerino (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ich finds auch sehr lustig hier 7 Seiten zu lesen und zu 95% Schreiben hier Leute die noch nie JDM Tackle inner Hand hatten oder es gar gefischt haben . Das ist das selbe wie mit den Baitcast Rollen auch in anderen Foren . Da meinen Leute schreiben zu können was mit einer BC Reel nach unten her vom WG möglich ist und fischen dann als einzigstes ne Abu STX ...
Aber naja das is wohl ein anderes Thema , habe mich nur gerade wieder daran erinnert weils irgendwie genau sone Situation in diesem Thraed is .


So Long 

TL


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Die Kritik bezieht sich doch nicht darauf, dass jemand mit Multirollen (hießen die Baitcaster nicht mal so?) und tollen Ködern fischt. Das kann doch jeder machen, wie er lustig ist. Mal sehen, vielleicht leiste ich mir auch mal so einen netten Wunderköder und sei es nur deswegen, um zu schauen, ob ich den nachbauen kann. 

Die Kritik bezieht sich auf den "Trend" als solchen. Wenn Thomas sagt, er betreibe gerne ultraleichtes Spinnfischen, dann kann ich damit etwas anfangen, da dies eine Methode oder zumindest eine Angelart beschreibt. "JDM - japanischer Binnenmarkt" beschreibt hingegen gar nichts, außer dass das Zeug für den japanischen Markt gedacht war (ist). Mehr kann ich da nicht rauslesen als dass da ein Trend besteht, sich Japantackle zuzulegen. Und ob Schneidern mit der Baitcaster wirklich um so viel schöner ist als mit der Spinnrolle, wage ich dann doch mal zu bezweifeln. Wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Nach 4 erfolglosen Stunden blicke ich immer noch verzückt auf meinen Twichbait, wenn der zum hundertundelfsten Mal erfolglos aus dem Wasser kommt? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und das ist in meinen Augen dann wirklich reines Schönreden.

Nofravel:
Aus dir spricht die Erfahrung eines ganzen Lebens, das muss man schon sagen. So selbstüberzeugt muss man erst mal sein in jungen Jahren. Sollen die ganzen Plumpsangler doch so weiterfischen...|rolleyes
Nun ja, eventuell gibt es ja auch den ein oder anderen Tag, da steht einer dieser Nichtskönner neben dir und findet mit seinem Mefoblinker durch reinen Zufall raus, dass die dicken Barsche gaaaanz weit draußen stehen, an der 5 Meterkante in 60 Meter Entfernung. Was machst´n dann? Doch nicht etwa auch eines dieser Blechdinger anschlaufen?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Zitat gerino:



> Ich finds auch sehr lustig hier 7 Seiten zu lesen und zu 95%  Schreiben hier Leute die noch nie JDM Tackle inner Hand hatten oder es  gar gefischt haben .


Zitat TS:



> Hey,
> was haltet ihr vom ständig wachsendem JDM-Trend?


Eine an die Allgemeinheit gestellte Frage!

Zitat TS:


> Wenns geht bitte mit eigenen Erfahrungen.



Und der verständliche Wunsch nach eigenen Erfahrungen!

Leider gibt es wohl nicht soviele die diese Erfahrungen teilen, aber da steht auch "wenns geht", womit nicht alle, die halt keine Erfahrungen damit haben, automatisch von dem Thread hier ausgeschlossen sind!
Auch wenn dies einem gerino, oder auch cristian 36, sowie einem Beifall bekundenden Nolfravel recht wäre!
Ist es denn nicht auch Teil dieses Trends, sich einer anglerischen Elite zugehörig zu fühlen?
Nett wäre es, uns hier an eurem Wissen über die Kunst, japanisch domestiziert zu angeln, teilhaben zu lassen!
Ich persönlich weiß darüber so gut wie gar nichts und ich denke da geht es auch anderen so!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



> Leider gibt es wohl nicht soviele die diese Erfahrungen teilen,


Dann isses wohl aber auch kein Trend, sondern höchstens ein "Trendchen"..
;-))))


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

@Nolfravel

Zitat Colophonius:


> ist sowohl arrogant, als auch höchst despektierlich...


Ich habe gerade erst deinen arroganten Beitrag gelesen und möchte deine
Vereinskollegen (du weißt schon die blöden Wurmbader und Abknüppler)
beglückwünschen,  jemanden wie dich in ihren Reihen zu haben!
Wissen die es eigentlich zu schätzen, so einen Angelgott wie dich bei sich zu haben?

Jürgen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist es denn nicht auch Teil dieses Trends, sich einer anglerischen Elite zugehörig zu fühlen?


Nein. Das ist wie mit jedem anderem optionalem Ausrüstungsgegenstand auch das "Haben-Syndrom". Wieso betreibst Du dir Art der Angelei die Du betreibst und hast Du da nichts das Du gekauft hast und eigentlich gar nicht brauchst?



> Nett wäre es, uns hier an eurem Wissen über die Kunst, japanisch domestiziert zu angeln, teilhaben zu lassen!
> Ich persönlich weiß darüber so gut wie gar nichts und ich denke da geht es auch anderen so!


Wie teilhaben? An was teilhaben? Wie man einen JDM-Wobbler kauft und ihn führt? So wie jeden anderen Wobbler gleicher Bauart auch. Was erwartest Du als Antwort? Das ich sage "Mit JDM-Wobblern fange ich mehr Fische als Du *ätsch*"?
Vertrauen tue ich dem Kunstköder, mit dem ich die besten Fänge gemacht hab. Mein 100er Tsunekichi Slip Minnow hat mir in der ersten Woche mehrere große Hechte beschert, während meine Angelkollegen nichts gefangen haben. Ergo fängt der mehr Hechte. Soviel zur Theorie.. in der Praxis sieht es so aus, dass ich wahrscheinlich genau so viel Hechte gefangen hätte, wenn ich einen ShadRap durchgezogen hätte. Habe ich aber nicht und deswegen fische ich am liebsten den Tsunekichi auf Hecht. Und der fängt dann logischerweise auch Hechte weil er die meiste Zeit im Wasser ist. Wenn ich mir dann einen anderen Wobbler bestelle mit dem ich nichts fange, dann hänge ich den zu den anderen Wobblern an die Wand in der Garage.

@Kohlmeise


> Und ob Schneidern mit der Baitcaster wirklich um so viel schöner ist als  mit der Spinnrolle, wage ich dann doch mal zu bezweifeln. Wie muss man  sich das vorstellen? Nach 4 erfolglosen Stunden blicke ich immer noch  verzückt auf meinen Twichbait, wenn der zum hundertundelfsten Mal  erfolglos aus dem Wasser kommt? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und das  ist in meinen Augen dann wirklich reines Schönreden.


Wer hat das denn gesagt? Ich persönlich angle gerne mit qualitativ hochwertigem Zeug. Genauso wie mir ein Messer für 200€ besser gefällt als eins für 20€.
Wer das nicht verstehen kann, hat halt Pech gehabt. Ich verurteile auch niemanden oder verlange das er sich rechtfertigt weil er mit einer 100€ Spinnkombi am Wasser steht oder einen Wobbler für 2€ nutzt.

Was soll das ganze eigentlich? Sollen sich danach Karpfenangler rechtfertigen weil sie Boilies für 15€ das Kilo anfüttern? Oder Stipper die mit einer Gesamtausrüstung für 10.000€ am Wasser sitzen und sich freuen am Ende des Tages 10pf Friedfische gefangen zu haben?

Pick one of them:
- Was gehts euch an mit welchen Kunstködern ich angle?
- Ich habs mir gekauft weils mir gefällt und ich dem Zeug vertraue.
- Deine Armut kotzt mich an.


----------



## gerino (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen das Fragen gestellt werden , ganz im Gegenteil ich finde es gut wen andere nachfragen um etwas neues zu erfahren . Eine Meinung über Etwas zu äußern is ja auch ok , aber eine Aussage über etwas zu Treffen bzw etwas zu behaupten was einfach nicht stimmt  vovom man keine Ahnung hat bzw.  es noch nie versucht hat finde ich schwachsinnig .


TL

PS : Ich nehme in diesem Thraed nichts persönlich und spreche auch keine bestimmten Personen an |wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



allroundangler96 schrieb:


> Hey,
> was haltet ihr vom ständig wachsendem JDM-Trend?
> (Spinnfischen mit leichter und moderner Aurüstung die eigentlich auf Black-Bass abgestimmt ist)
> -leichte Wobbler bis 20g
> ...



Also falsche Eingangsfrage?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

ich denke man sollte auch mal was neues ausprobieren.andere techniken und auch andere köder.
sicher ist nicht alles was "JDM" ist der bringer!
bestelle mir zu 90% meine köder aus dem ausland.hier kaufe ich mir auch häufig köder die es hierzulande nicht gibt,oder schwer zu beschaffen sind.
ich achte schon auf ein gutes preis- leistungsverhältnis.
denn am rhein kann es echt teuer werden.da nutze ich manche wobbler garnicht mehr.
meist fische ich hier wobblermässig mit rapalas,die in den US and A zu nem guten kurs zu bekommen sind.
das wichtigste dabei ist aber die köderwahl.wenn ich an den falschen stellen,tiefen fische bringt mir auch der beste wobbler nichts.
es ist aber auf jeden fall so,das es an einem tag nen köder gibt der voll abräumt.ob dieser nun 6€ oder 22€ kostet ist die frage.


Gruss
Daniel


----------



## magi (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich mich garnicht zu der Darstellung dieses Themas hier äußern, da, wie auch schon einige bemerkt haben, überwiegend nur polemisch gegen die ach so teuren und (zu unrecht?) gehypten Geräte/Köder propagiert wird, welche ursprünglich für den japanischen Markt bestimmt waren bzw. auf die dort herschenden Verhältnisse abgestimmt wurden.. 
Ich kann und will hier nur für mich reden, d.h. ich beschränke mich auf *eigene* *Erfahrungswerte*:
Seitdem ich intensiv mit entsprechenden Wobblern und Gufis fische (LC, Fish Arrow etc.) habe ich sehr gute Barschfänge getätigt und kann sagen, bestätigt durch andere Mitangler, die *zeitgleich* mit anderen Ködern fischten , dass diese Köder hinsichtlich Menge und Größe in den meisten Fällen zumindest tendenziell überlegen waren..aber natürlich auch keine Wunderwaffe sind!

Mal allgemein: Mir ist es egal, ob meine Köder aus Japan kommen. Gäbe es in Deutschland vergleichbare Produkte würde ich dort meine Ausrüstung beziehen! Fakt ist, dass die aufwendige(re) Gestaltung ihren Preis hat-und der ist vertretbar wenn man nicht bei Stollenwerk und co. einkauft.  Jeder der schonmal mit entsprechend durchdachten und, im Verhältniss zu klassischen Balsaholz- oder 1-Kammer Kunststoffwobblern, aufwändigeren Wobblern gefischt hat, wird doch wohl erlicher weise sagen müssen, dass diese mit entsprechendem Gerät hervoragend "aktivierbar" sind. Dagegen sehen z.b. viele Rapallas ganz schön alt aus.. Ob es nun das eigene Vertrauen oder wirklich der Köder selbst ist- die Dinger fangen (oft) besser, das ist Fakt. Das man verschiedene Ruten- und Gerätezusammenstellungen für differente Ködertypen braucht ist eigendlich auch nichts neues.. Natürlich sollte mann auf dem Boden bleiben und nicht blind alles Alte (und z.T. Bewärte) über den Haufen schmeißen, flexibel bleiben ist angesagt. 

Deshalb hätte der Threat doch einen wesentlichen Mehrwert, wenn die kritiker mal anwendungsbezogen agumentieren würden. z.B.: "Ich habe einen Köder x, der nicht fängt oder ich nicht weiß wie ich ihn führen soll. Deshalb bin ich nicht so überzeugt"...und vielleich gäbe das dann auch ein paar Tips zu Thema, sodass alle irgendwie einen Mehrwert mit ans Wasser nehmen könnten! Wer generell kein Geld für seine Angelsachen ausgibt bzw. ausgeben möchte (ich meine hier Qualität und nicht zwingend High-End) sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen statt hier mit Stammtischparolen und allgemeinen Vorwürfen Webspace zu verballern..

Gruß,
Mario


----------



## gerino (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ich sage ganz klar ( wie in meinem ersten Thread Beitrag ) das man mit JDM bzw. teurem Zeug nich  mehr fängt !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ob es jetz für manche schönrederei ist oder nich kann mir ziemlich egal sein ... Mir macht es z.b einfach nur Fun mit ner BC Ultra Leichte Köder zu werfen und da ist es nunmal nich so schlimm für mich wen ich mal nichts fange .... Kann ja sein das andere User das nicht nachvollziehen können aber wie esagt is mir ziemlich schnuppe ...

Edit : Kann mir auch nieman sagen das man ne 2€ Wobbler vom Lauf her mit nem teurerm Wobbler vergleichen kann ... Konnte ich gestern noch mal schön sehen ..


----------



## Deep Down (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



magi schrieb:


> ......
> Jeder der schonmal mit entsprechend durchdachten und, im Verhältniss zu klassischen Balsaholz- oder 1-Kammer Kunststoffwobblern, aufwändigeren Wobblern gefischt hat, wird doch wohl erlicher weise sagen müssen, dass diese mit entsprechendem Gerät hervoragend "aktivierbar" sind. Dagegen sehen z.b. viele Rapallas ganz schön alt aus..
> ....



Das ist an dem ganzen JDM-Hype doch das eigentlich Positive! In Europa stagnierte doch die Entwicklung von Kunstköder völlig. Erst durch den ganzen JDM-Hype bewegt sich auch hier endlich etwas auf diesem Segment! 
Heute erreichen Kunstköder eine Feinheit und Ausgefeiltheit an Ausarbeitung und Technik, die es bisher hier überhaupt nicht gab. Und europäische Firmen hecheln dieser jahrelang verpennten technischen Entwicklung immer noch hinterher!
Das hängt natürlich auch damit zusammen, dass das Internet die Märkte durchbricht und man nun an Tackle herankommt, dass hier nie auf den Markt gekommen wäre oder niemals kommt.


----------



## magi (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

|good:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



christian36 schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise
> Wer hat das denn gesagt?
> 
> Du warst es jedenfalls nicht, aber ein Vorposter.
> ...


 

Nur eines würde mich noch interessieren, die Mutter aller Fragen:

*Gibt es eine Korrelation zwischen C&R und JDM???*
:m


----------



## weserwaller (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> *JMD*




Schäm Dich


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Warum fühlst du dich denn so persönlich angegriffen?  Kannst doch fischen, wie du magst. Das war aber gar nicht die Kritik,  zumindest meine nicht, sondern eher die, dass es derzeit eine Schwemme  von Trends gibt, die sich alle Jahre ablösen. Und das viele Angler von  einer Welle zur nächsten reiten und DURCHAUS so beeinflusst werden, dass  sie der Industrie die Kohle in den Rachen schmeißen, denn: Was Trend  ist, kostet Geld, teilweise unverhältnismäßig überhöhtes Geld.
> Also: Lass uns Frieden schließen!



Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, sondern nur angesprochen. Das und wieso ich JDM-Kunstköder nutze habe ich schon einige Male geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort darauf erhalten wie einige auf die wahnwitzige Idee kommen das ich meine Entscheidung rechtfertigen soll bzw. was es einige angeht wofür ich soviel Geld ausgebe.
Nicht nur JDM-Tackle kostet relativ viel. Man muss sich nur mal im Karpfenbereich umsehen. Oder beim Fliegenfischen. Oder Stippen. Oder in der Jagdbranche. Oder bei Autos.
 


> Nur eines würde mich noch interessieren, die Mutter aller Fragen:
> 
> *Gibt es eine Korrelation zwischen C&R und JMD???*


Keine Ahnung. Ich werfe alles wieder rein weil ich zu faul zum filieren bin.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> *JDM???*
> :m


 
Besser?


----------



## weserwaller (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Besser?



Mir doch egal :m


----------



## weserwaller (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Mir doch egal :m



Ok nein, nicht ganz, ich habe da meine eigene, ganz spezielle Meinung zu und kann mir nach 8 Seiten nur noch grinsend mitlesen. 

Habe aber einen konstruktiven Vorschlag zur Diskusion. 

Mein Vorschlag:

Es gibt ja mehrere Offtopic freie Fangthreads.

Warum sollte es nicht ab 2012, um ein einigermaßen representatives Ergebniss zu erlangen. 

Folgende zwei Threads geben. 

*JDM Raubfischfänge [Offtopic frei] 

Nicht JDM Raubfischfänge [Offtopic frei]*

Die Differenzierung sollte hier ausschlißlich bei den Ködern stattfinden.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Haben wir es schon wieder geschafft die Anglerwelt zu teilen? Und diesmal sogar ohne ein C& R Thema als Grund zu nennen. 

Bevor ich auch meine Erfahrungen mit dem JDM-Tackle oder auch "Art"-JDM-Tackle teile, will ich auf den Punkt Entwicklung eingehen. Denn hier liegt meiner Meinung nach der Ursprung der Kontroverse....

Deutschland, vorallem durch sein Tierschutzgesetz, war seit X Jahren schon lange kein Land mehr, dass groß Innovationen in der Angelgeräteindustrie hervorgebracht hatte. Früher gabs den Effzet- und Heinz Blinker... da könnte man noch von eingener Entwicklung reden - aber was danach kam, waren alles Techniken die mehr oder weniger aus dem Ausland kopiert und/oder abgestimmt auf unsere Verhältnisse in den Katalogen aufkamen.

Andal wird mir da sicher Recht geben - moderes Friedfischangeln wie wir es heute kennen, kommt ursprünglich aus UK. 
Qivertips, Matchruten, Feederruten... the Method.... oder Speciem Hunting (Karpfen).....usw.... die Welle schwappte zu uns und wurde dann nach und nach hier auf unsere Gewässer abgestimmt.

Als in der 80ern die Weiche Welle anlief, kam der Trend auch aus dem Ausland... diesmal aus den USA. Damals wurden in den kommenden 10 Jahren Schwarzbarschköder in D eingeführt (Flying Lure usw..) die waren aber für unsere Gewässer zu speziell und verschwanden irgendwann wieder....Aber die Idee blieb..... nach und nach entwickelten auch deutsche Hersteller (wie z.B Profi Blinker) Köder die recht universal und damit auch auf unsere Gewässer passen.... (Twister und dann Shads)

Ohne die Schützenhilfe aus dem Ausland würde es in D ganz anders aussehn..... ich bin daher froh, dass zumindest hier ein Trend greift und sich nicht nur Medien, sondern auch Hersteller etc. drann hängen. Der Trend in D geht klar zum Spinnfischen und was ich persönlich postiv finde.... verbunden mit der ganzen Entwicklung - paralell zu USA, Japan usw....- zur Sportfischerei mit entsprechend höherer Nachfrage zu C & R! Das darf jeder für sich finden wie er will !

Und nun zu meinen Erfahrungen zu der Hardware - also dem eigentlichen Gerät:

Egal ob Ruten und Rollen..... es macht einfach Spaß damit zu angeln. Natürlich spezialisiert man sich auf bestimmte Ködertypen, die idealerweise aus ein und der selben Schiene stammen und somit super miteinander harmonieren....  und in unseren häufig maßlos überfischten Gewässern, können bessere Köderführung, neue Designs usw. die gelangweilten und misstrauischen Räubern doch noch zu einen Biss überreden.

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade Augenräuber wie Barsche teils schon die Mepps Spinner mit Seriennummer kennen...... 

JDM Tackle hat also absolut seine Berechtigung. Ob die Preise allerdings gerechtfertigt sind, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Hobbys kosten nun mal Geld. Da will ich niemandem vorschreiben, was er ausgeben soll, muss oder darf.... das wäre Banane!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Klasse Posting..


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ernst oder Ironie? ....


----------



## Franky (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

So, wie ich Tom kenne, ist das absolut ironiefrei! 
Schon der Alte Fritz hat richtig erkannt, dass jeder nach seine Fasson glücklich werden solle.
Und ich persönlich würde mit diesem teuren Zeugs nicht glücklich werden - hab andere "Vernichtungsmöglichkeiten".
--> ebenfalls ohne Ironie!

PS: ob das Zeugs nun "JDM" oder nicht ist: mir doch latte! Ich kaufe in der Regel kein Zeugs, das mir zu teuer ist - egal von wem woher und wofür!


----------



## Andal (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Und wenn sich einer seinen kaiserlich-japanischen Wahnsinnswobbler für 30,- € an eine 5,- € Telestippe hängt und damit fängt, so ist es doch auch gut und egal zugleich.

Ich frag mich bloß, warum immer gleich so verbissen argumentiert werden muss? Grad die Leute, die unbelastet von allen Dogmen (das sind keine Kampfhunde!  ) ans Thema herangehen, hatten und haben oft die dollsten Ideen gehabt.

Also immer dem cross-over eine Chance geben und nicht alles so eng sehen. Vielleicht kommt ja mal ein ganz heftiger Trend aus unseren Reihen!?


----------



## allroundangler96 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Hallo,
es sind teilweise wirklich sehr schöne Posts dabei. 
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus, vielleicht gehts ja hier noch etwas weiter...

Wie wäre es z.b. mit was haltet ihr von der Verwendung der japanischen Ruten und Rollen in Deutschland
.
.
.
LG Matze


----------



## magi (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

@ allroundangler96

Willst du hier künstlich was am Leben halten? Im Prinzip ist alles gesagt-ausprobieren und *eigene Meinung* bilden!


----------



## gerino (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Jo denke hallt das die Meinungen der Köder sich nich groß von denen für/gegen Ruten un Rollen unterscheiden.. Is jedenfalls bei mir so .. fische nur Ruten bzw. Rollen aus Japan ..


----------



## Würger (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Mal abgesehen von den Abus 

Wenn jetzt noch verstanden werden würde, das es keinen JDM-*Trend* (nachdem wir nun erstmal den Begriff geklärt haben) gibt, kann man den Fred dicht machen und in die OT-Corner verschieben.


----------



## NoSaint (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Oh mann immer diese JDM pro Contra Laberei hier#d|uhoh:

Meine Meinung: lasst die Leute die sich gern mit JDM/USDM Tackle befassen wollen doch in Ruhe, wir meckern ja auch nich rum wenn ihr mit Rapala, Balzer und Cormoran Kram zum fischen geht. Leben und leben lassen ist die Devise

Also mann kann auch echt aus jeder Fliege einen Elefanten machen...

Ich für meinen Teil bin sogar froh dass nich jeder Angler mit JDM Kram fischen geht, so bleiben wir JDM'ler wenigstens was besodneres


----------



## MDieken (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Angel zwar nicht mit JDM Angelsachen, dennoch finde ich, dass es keine schlchten Teile sind


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

@Kohlmeise:

So ein Gewässer gibt es hier nicht
Aber ich weiss was du meinst. Deswegen fisch ich im Frühjahr auch einen 1er Mepps

Aber ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich selbst fische auch des Öfteren auf Meerforelle. Da hat JDM in meinen Augen wenig zu suchen.

Ich habe mein Posting auf die Angellei an meinem Gewässer bezogen und bin der Meinung, dass ich ich das da wohl ganz gut kann.
JDM ist eben oft sehr speziell und mann muss das eben an das eigene Gewässer anpassen.
In meinen Augen ist an meinem Gewässer die Angelei mit Wurm und Köfi eher uneffektiv, daher mein Satz dazu.

Ich fische manchmal in Berlin und das fische ich am liebsten einen schnöden Shaker+10gr Jig.
Nix mit JDM, na und?

Mich kotzt eher schlichtweg an, dass es immer so dargestellt wird, dass JDM was für Idioten ist, wo man doch mit Wurm viel billiger weg kommt.

Jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden, was richtig ist. Ich habe für mich entschieden, das JDM an meinem Hausgewässer gut funktioniert und ich auch das Geld dafür ausgebe.

@Jürgen: Wissen sie bedauerlicherweise nicht, dafür müsste ich den guten Fischen ja aufn Kopp hauen.
Ist aber vllt. auch besser so, sonst hätte ich noch Groupies.



Ach ja, von mir selbst bin ich beim Angeln sehr überzeugt#h


Gruss,

Jan Peter


----------



## Potti87 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Was is an JDM sehr speziell?


----------



## Bobster (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Potti87 schrieb:


> *Was is an JDM sehr speziell ?*


 
Sehr schön-setzen


----------



## Locke86 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



potti87 schrieb:


> was is an jdm sehr speziell?



qualität!!!


----------



## Bobster (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Locke86 schrieb:


> *Qualität!!!*


 
.....muß objektiv messbar sein......

Wird Dir hier nicht gelingen :m


----------



## Potti87 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Aber was hat die Qualität des JDM Tackles mit der Köderführung zu tun, Qualität ( manchmal sogar mehr) ist auch bei nicht JDM Tackle zu finden, und vor allem zu einem moderateren Preis und wer so "bekloppt" is und z.B. 300,-€ für ne Rute ausgibt nur weil se aus Japan kommt, da kann man sein Geld wesentlich sinnvoller einsetzen. Ich z.B. fange "nur" mit nem 4er Mepps in Fluor-Orange schon Jahrelang Barsch, Hecht und Zander in sehr vernünftigen Größen ( zwar mit ner Baitcaster, aber is ja egal), also meines erachtens würde man eher Zeichen setzen, wenn man kein JDM Tackle zu überteuerten Preisen kauft, um vllt. mal ein Zeichen zu setzten in Punkto Anschaffungspreise bzw. Preispolitik.

gruß Potti87


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Nur ist das Verspeisen seiner Beute im Zeitalter von konsequentem C&R, von renitenten Tackle-Chauvinisten und Hypersensibelchen nicht mehr selbstverständlich.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderem zu tun? Ich kenne einige Angler die keinen Fisch mögen. Wenn ich irgendwo Urlaub mache, dann schlage ich erst recht keinen Fisch ab, weil was will ich mit dem? Auf dem Benzinkocher braten damit ich nicht im Hotel oder Restaurant essen muss? 



> Ein Beispiel: Die Qualität von JDM wurde nicht in Frage gestellt, schnell kamen die Verfechter auf Geld und Qualität zusprechen, obwohl niemand danach gefragt hat. Für mich ein klares Indiz auf Wunden, die den Betroffenen zugefügt wurden.


Welche Wunden? Ich habe schon mehrmals erklärt das und wieso ich JDM-Kunstköder einsetze und jeder hat meine Entscheidung zu respektieren.



> Ich finde, dass man die *Erzeuger im wahren Leben* darauf ansprechen sollte, warum sie die Art der ausgeübten Methode, gewollt und vielleicht bewusst provokant, kritisieren. Im Board, wo man alle Zeit der Welt hat um sich eine *manierliche Antwort* zurechtzulegen, wünsche ich mir *weniger Emotionen*, dafür *mehr Sachlichkeit*.


Es gibt keinen objektiven Grund der den Kauf/Einsatz eines JDM-Kunstköders erklärt. Lauf-/Wurfverhalten, Verarbeitung, Aussehen, Haken, .. sind alle subjektiv bzw. kaum vorhanden. Einige JDM-Wobbler haben "bessere" Ausstattung als Noname-Wobbler und umgekehrt (Ownerdrillinge, Asari-Sprengringe, agileren Lauf).
Die subjektive Wahrnehmung entscheidet auch darüber in welcher Farbe man sich ein Auto kauft, wie man sein Haus einrichtet, welche Gewürze man bei seinem Lieblingsessen nutzt, auf welcher Seite man im Bett schläft, wie man(n) seine Traumfrau beschreibt oder welche Jahreszeit man bevorzugt.
Wenn sich jemand eine Rute/Rolle für 500€ kauft, nur weil die aus Japan kommt, dann soll er glücklich damit werden. Und wenn er sich die gekauft hat damit er besser schlafen kann, dann ist das auch seine Sache.


----------



## Andal (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Herrlich, wie viele Rechtfertigungen daherkommen, obwohl sie nun wirklich nicht verlangt wurden. 

Dabei werde ich aber auf den Umstand aufmerksam, dass ich ja selber dem BDM (nein, nicht dem Bund deutscher Mädels!) anhänge. Warum verdammt sagt mir denn keiner, dass das ja auch irgendwie ein Trend ist, britischem Angelgerät anheim gefallen zu sein!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum verdammt sagt mir denn keiner, dass das ja auch irgendwie ein Trend ist, britischem Angelgerät anheim gefallen zu sein!


 

Moin Andal,

neben den Japanern sind die Engländer das zweite Völkchen, dem ich so EINIGES zutraue...:m


----------



## Würger (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Wahnsinn!
Es war mal auf einem (überraschend) sinnvollen Weg.

Danke an alle, die aufgrund von Unwissenheit und Beratungsresistenz diesen Thread wieder in eine abstruse und unlogische Richtung gebracht haben. Ihr seid meine Helden des Alltags!:m

[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen fermder Bilder/Inhalte wg. Copyright]


----------



## NoSaint (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

@Würger, was der Bauer nich kennt und so, man kennts doch hier inzwischen nicht anders


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Würger schrieb:


> Danke an alle, die aufgrund von Unwissenheit und Beratungsresistenz diesen Thread wieder in eine abstruse und unlogische Richtung gebracht haben.



Ein in einem so breit aufgestellten Forum ein leider unvermeidlicher Prozess...

Um ernsthaft über solche speziellen Bereiche Erfahrungen aus zu tauschen habe ich mich mittlerweile anderen virtueller Treffpunkte bedient.

Nichts desto trotz eine gute Gelegenheit hier für einige "angebrütete" etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen auch wenn es am Ende nicht überall den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat. 
( Zitat: "weil se aus Japan kommt") |rolleyes

Ich für meinen Teil bin was den Ausländischen Gerätemarkt angeht wohl sowas wie ein Hybride. Ich nehme mir gerne ein paar Produkte heraus kombiniere sie mit meinem bekannten Material und erhalte für mich erfolgreichere Ergebnisse.

Das tolle an unseren heutigen digitalen Zeit ist doch das es überhaupt möglich ist Informationen und Material aus für "uns" nicht vorgesehenen Produktlinien zu erhalten und diese für unsere Zwecke umsetzten zu können.

So nun genug geschwafelt und ab ans Wasser um mit dem absolut JDM fernen Dropshot System, welches ja eigentlich nur die faule Variante der althergebrachten Paternostermontage ist, ein paar schöne Stachelritten aus der Weser zu kitzeln.


----------



## magi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

@Andal,im speziellen Johnnie W., Kohlmeise etc.: 

Was ist/war eigentlich eure Intention?- Außer viel heiße Luft hab ich da wenig objektive Kritik entnehmen können..Man ist sogar erstaunt über (vorwiegend objektive) Rechtfertigungen der Befürworter #c

Ich will mir ja keine Meinung anmaßen aber die poetische Art von Johnnie W. erinnert mich doch sehr an AngelDet aka Nordlichangler.. und was ich von seine subjektiven Ausführungen zu halten habe war mir nach einem ausgiebigen Probefischen der seinerzeit so gehypten Vhf klar..

Frohes Fest!


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Das beste an dieser Diskussion ist doch, dass die Leute, die gegen JDM sind, noch niemals damit gefischt haben.

@Potti: Du behauptest einfach aus dem nichts heraus, dass JDM-Ruten überteuert sind. Wie kannst du denn bitte sowas behaupten, ohne jemals einegefischt zu haben?
Das ist in meinen Augen schlichtweg dumm. Warum sollen 300€ nicht gerechtfertigt sein? ( mal abgesehen davon, dass man sich eine JDM-Rute auch für 130€ kaufen kann)´

@Johnnie Walker:
Schön, dass du dich in deinem Posting selbst widersprichst. Da steht ganz fett, dass du dir mehr Sachlichkeit wünscht. Du schreibst aber ein gesamtes Posting in so einer vollkommen unnötigen "poetischen-Art". Warum?


Wie schon gesagt, wenn man nicht mit JDM angeln möchte, eigenen Entscheidung. Allerdings sollte man in meinen Augen JDM nicht schlecht und überteuert reden, ohne es mal gefischt zu haben.
Natürlich kann man mit einem 4er Mepps super Fische fangen (Hat ja ohne JDM auch geklappt). Die Frage ist jedoch, ob man das selbst will.
Ich fische auch mal einen 1er Mepps, und warum? Weil es zu bestimmten Situationen fängt. 
Es gibt aber auch welche in denen ein ausgeklügelter Twitchbait haushoch überlegen ist. 


Torsk hat es in meinen Augen wirklich gut getroffen.
Man kann sich nicht hinstellen mit 300€ Rute, 500€ baitcaster und einem 30€ Hardbait und fische fangen. Man kann damit sogar gegen einen 1er Mepps an einer Aldi Rute+Rolle vergeigen.
Man muss trotz JDM immer noch angeln können.

Die Frage ist doch, was einem mehr Spass macht. Ich gehe angeln weil es mir Spass macht und fische so wie es mir am meisten Spass macht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, was einem mehr Spass macht. Ich gehe angeln weil es mir Spass macht und fische so wie es mir am meisten Spass macht.



Eben#6
siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toleranz


----------



## Andal (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Das beste an dieser Diskussion ist doch, dass die Leute, die gegen JDM sind, noch niemals damit gefischt haben.



Wer nicht völlig unkritisch ob des JDM in frenetischen Jubel verfällt, der ist noch lange kein Gegner, auch wenn das natürlich vom "Opus Dei des JDM" vielleicht gerne gesehen werden würde. Man stünde dann so strahlend als Held der Reinen Lehre da. 

Ob du es glaubst, oder nicht mein junger Held. Man kann einer Sache durchaus gelassen gegenüberstehen, ohne sich zu polarisieren. Nochmal, es nicht anzubeten heißt nicht, es abzulehnen. O.k.!? 

Ich für meinen Teil kann mich durchaus für Teile dieses "Trends" erwärmen, ohne eine grenzwertige Einstellung, in jedwede Richtung, einzunehmen. Kannst du das bezüglich anderer Angelarten auch von dir behaupten, ohne hochnäsig zu wirken?




magi schrieb:


> @Andal,im speziellen Johnnie W., Kohlmeise etc.:
> 
> Was ist/war eigentlich eure Intention?



Ja muss ich denn eine haben?

Es ist mir doch völlig einerlei, wer wie fischen geht, so lange er es nicht frevelnd macht. Wer dem JDM frönen möchte, der soll das bitte machen, so wie ich es ja auch in vergleichbarer Weise beim Friedfischangeln mit britischem Gerät tue. Ob sich daran einer reibt, weils ja so (teilweise absurd) teuer ist, tangiert den untersten Teil meiner Wirbelsäule noch nicht einmal periphär! 

Ich nutze eben nur die Kunstköder, weil sie mir gefallen und sie produktiv arbeiten. Ruten mit verstümmelten Griffen gefallen mir nicht und Multirollen erscheinen mir nicht fischenswert. Meine ganz persönliche Meinung, die absolut keiner teilen muss!

Meine Intention ist Spaß beim Fischfang zu haben. Und deine?


----------



## Nolfravel (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer nicht völlig unkritisch ob des JDM in frenetischen Jubel verfällt, der ist noch lange kein Gegner, auch wenn das natürlich vom "Opus Dei des JDM" vielleicht gerne gesehen werden würde. Man stünde dann so strahlend als Held der Reinen Lehre da.
> 
> Ob du es glaubst, oder nicht mein junger Held. Man kann einer Sache durchaus gelassen gegenüberstehen, ohne sich zu polarisieren. Nochmal, es nicht anzubeten heißt nicht, es abzulehnen. O.k.!?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil kann mich durchaus für Teile dieses "Trends" erwärmen, ohne eine grenzwertige Einstellung, in jedwede Richtung, einzunehmen. Kannst du das bezüglich anderer Angelarten auch von dir behaupten, ohne hochnäsig zu wirken?


 


Natürlich sollte man kritisch an eine Sache herangehen. Hier wird aber etwas schlecht geredet, was man noch niemals in der Hand hatte. Das sehe ich sehr problematisch.

Ich denke, dass ich hier niemanden verurteilt habe, weil er JDM nicht anbetet. Wenn ich es anbeten würde, würde ich nicht mit Stroft fischen:q

Stippen z.B finde ich richtig schwierig. Ich tue es nicht, weil es nicht die Angelart ist, die mir am meisten Spass macht. Wenn man das allerdings richtig gut kann, ist das schon faszinierend.
Da sehe ich überhaupt nichts schlechtes dran, das ist eben nur nicht "mein Ding".


Gruss,


Jan Peter


----------



## Andal (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Das "schlechtreden" musst du aber auch sehr relativ sehen. Nur zu oft ist es die pure Unkenntnis, die der Betreffende natürlich niemals zugeben wird. Also lehnt er es ab. Ist zwar ein Schmarrn, aber so glaubt er, sein Gesicht wahren zu können. Eine wirklich Ablehnung/Anfeindung habe ich aber im ganzen Thema nicht finden können.

Ich stippe übrigens auch nicht, obwohl es mich reizen würde. Richtiges Stippen ist mir dann doch zu teuer, um es auch noch zu betreiben.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ich denke auch dass es jedem sich selber überlassen ist wie und mit was er fischt. Fischt jemand gerne nur mit Baitcastern ist da doch auch völlig in Ordnung. Fischt jemand nur mit Megabass etc ist das auch ihm überlassen.

Ich denke dass einfach einige, dem JDM-Trend Verfallene, einfach einen sehr starken Materialfetischmius entwickelt haben |rolleyes

Ich fische auch gern den ein oder anderen JDM Bait, allerdings finde ich es persönlich unsinnig sich KOMPLETT darauf einzuschiessen.


Gruß Fabi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



magi schrieb:


> @Andal,im speziellen Johnnie W., Kohlmeise etc.:


 

Also: Die Intention besteht von meiner Seite einfach darin, mich über JDM aufzuregen, und das sogar, ohne zu wissen, um was es da eigentlich geht. |supergri

Würde jemand einen Trööt aufmachen mit der Frage "Vor- und Nachteile von Baitcastern", "Gegenüberstellung japanischer - europäischer Rutenbau" usw., würde mich das interessieren, könnte man wirklich über Substantielles reden. So heißt es aber: Was haltet ihr von dem JDM-Trend? Und da sage ich eben: Gar nichts halte ich davon. Zum einen, weil mich Trends generell zunächst skeptisch machen, allerdings behalte ich mir schon vor, das eine oder andere auszuprobieren. Wenn aber von einem Jahr zum anderen von 100 ehemaligen "stinknormalen" Spinnfischern plötzlich 60 irgendwas von japanischem Gerät faseln und auf Baitcaster wechseln, dann werde ich einen Teufel tun und da mit machen. Und es ist doch nicht übertrieben zu sagen, dass da wohl ein gewisser Hype am Werk war. Und da bin ich eben der Meinung, dass die Haupttriebfeder dieses Hypes in Marketing Strategien der Industrie zu suchen ist, nicht unbedingt in der Fängigkeit. Und weil ich eben dieser Meinung bin, mach ich da nicht mit, schon aus Prinzip nicht.
Das andere, was mich stört, sind diese ständigen und vollkommen dämlichen Abkürzungen. Das beginnt mit der XT45-8/A Faser und endet eben bei "JDM". Die Fantastischen 4 haben das mit Mfg mal schön durch den Kakao gezogen. Und ich habe einfach keine Lust auf diese immer häufiger werdenden Realitätsreduzierungswörter (RRW |supergri).

Und jetzt: An alle Baitcaster, Stationärfischer, Werfer, Vertikaler: SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTEN!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Ich denke dass einfach einige, dem JDM-Trend Verfallene, einfach einen sehr starken Materialfetischmius entwickelt haben



Subjektiv|rolleyesDa drehen wir uns im Kreis.
Mag damit zusammenhängen das die Raubfischangelei in der letzten Zeit halt boomt(Werbung )und dadurch auffälliger wirkt ?!

Materialfetischismus gibts durch sämtliche Angelrichtungen.
Das gibts bei den Stippern,Fliegenfischern,Karpfencracks ebenso.

Irgendwann beruhigen sich die Gemüter wieder...bis zur nächsten Neuentwicklung.|supergri


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Ich habe vor ca. 10 Jahren mit dem Jerk-Baiten angefangen. hatte auch gleich guten Erfolg. 
Vor 3 Jahren bin ich dann ins Baitcasten eingestiegen. Habe mir aus USA ein paar Pointer (die Suspender mit der rolling-kickback-action :q)  kommen lassen. (3 Stck. ca. 30 Euro all in) und es macht Spaß und gefangen habe ich auch. 
Was nun alles nicht heißen soll, daß ich die Fische nicht auch mit anderen Ködern/Angelarten gefangen hätte.
Jeder soll doch nach seiner Facon glücklich werden, egal welche Angelart bevorzugt wird, und wie sich die Angelei nennt. 

Noch schöne Feiertage |wavey:


----------



## tommi1969 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Bin seit Jahren am Baitcasten.Dadurch Fang ich nicht mehr und nicht weniger als mein Angelkolege,der Spinnfischer ist.Für mich ist es aber Einfacher,da ich keinen Bügel mehr umklappen muß und den Köder durch Daumenauflegen einfacher Abbremsen kann.Als köder nehme ich aber ganz normale Gummis u.Jerks,die meiner Meinung nach besser Fangen als JDM-Plaste.Also geht Angeln und habt Spass.Ich Habs.


----------



## 1c0n0 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Nabend Folks, 

nur ma so zum Einstieg: 
Bin nen Specimen Hunter, allerdings beschränke ich mich dabei nicht auf eine Fischart. Vielmehr sind es 4. Barsch, Zander, Karpfen und Schleie. Alles zu seiner Zeit, ich habe auf jeden Fall das ganze Jahr über meinen Spaß. 

Bei den genannten Fischarten geht es mir selbstredend auch darum stetige Verbesserung im selektiven Befischen der Zielarten zu erlangen. Um das zu gewährleisten schaue ich mich überall um. So hab ich einige Brittentrends mitgemacht und auch den ganzen USA Gummikram als er für mich neu aufkam. Allerdings alles in Maßen, ging auch nie anders, da man bei 4 Zielfischarten sonst schnell arm wird. 

Über die Jahre konnte ich mich so stetig verbessern und konnte größere und was für mich viel wichtiger ist, konstantere Fänge einfahren. Wenn ich mich mit meinem Hobby auseinandersetze dann komme ich zwangsweise um gewisse Dinge nicht herum, einfach auch weil sie viel zu interessant sind. 

Ich fische JDM Tackle, keine Baitcaster aber die Rute und vor allem die Köder. 
*Warum? Weils besser funzt*.
 Ich würde es ja nicht tun wenns nicht so wäre. Gerad bei Raubfischen trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Kopyto is gut, Lunker City is besser und Keitech is für mich einfach das Beste. Ich hab Vertrauen in Neues und probiers gern aus, allerdings geb ich dafür kein Vermögen aus. Bisher konnte ich aus jedem Fehltritt auch eine Lehre ziehen, mit dem Resultat das ich ein "vollständigerer und erfahrener" Angler geworden bin.

Amen.


----------



## Bobster (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

So, so |kopfkrat
Interessantes erstes posting von Dir.

...es funzt also besser ?

Na denn noch viel Spaß hier im Board :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Feiner Thread. #6
"Altbackene Angler" contra "Juveniles Trend+Modevölkchen". :m

Ich finde es sehr fein wenn gaaaaaaaannz viele mit ganz anderen neuen Ködern fischen ... bitte bitte ganz viele, ja Leute?  
Könnt ihr lieben "Tacklemacher" oder noch besser die Japano-Fetisch-Gurus nicht noch was noch tolleres superextremofischiges Naturo-Elasto-Fischimuxi rausbringen, mit dem maximalen Haben-muss Faktor und damit die Jünger alle ködern und dauerhaft anbinden? 
bitte bitte ganz viele, ja Leute? 

(servus, ich fisch' derweil dann weiter mit den ollen alten ... )


----------



## Bobster (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

...ich befürchte Angeln wird zur Trendsportart 2012 #d


----------



## Potti87 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

@Nolfravel oder wie auch immer

scheinst ja n ganz cleveres Kerlchen zu sein um andere Leute gleich als dumm darzustellen nur weil sie ihre Meinung darstellen. Danke:vik:

Habe selber eine Majorcraft Basspara, bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden.
Nur in dem Preissegment wäre auch jede andere Rute mindestens gleichwertig wenn nich sogar besser.

gruß Potti87


----------



## magi (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Vielleicht geht es nur mir so aber ich lese hier zum größten Teil nur Sachen, die sich bestenfalls für das Poesiealbum eignen. Fischt mit was/wie ihr wollt bzw. macht eure eigenen Erfahrungen. Die Wunderwaffe, die immer Fisch in Massen fängt gibt es nicht- hat auch kein JDM-Befürworter hier, meiner Meinung nach, gesagt.

Ich finde es allerdings sehr schade, dass hier dem Threadsteller bzw. jedem stillen Mitleser die Chance genommen wird sich etwas zu informieren. Wenn hier User seitenlang ihre Skepsis bekunden, ohne überhaupt zu wissen was JDM überhaupt heißt sagt das schon ne Menge aus..einfach mal ein bisschen stänkern.

Wenn ich dann noch so meine Arbeitspause verschwende um den Rest solcher Beiträge zu lesen.."Altbackene Angler" contra  "Juveniles Trend+Modevölkchen" ().. erneut ein seeeeehr hilfreiches Posting.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Diskussionen sind ja eigentlich was feines - aber diese hier geht voll in die falsche Richtung. 

Mag ja sein, dass in manchen Gewässern der gute alte Mepps noch gut fängt - an anderen, gut besuchten Gewässern scheint es allerdings so, als kennen die Fische bereits die Seriennummer diverser Köder. Und genau hier können Variationen den entscheidenen Vorteil haben.

Jeder darf seine eigene Meinung zu trends haben - ich habe auch schon Sachen versucht, die nix brauchten (aus meiner Sicht an meinem Gewässer). Aber ich lese hier von den "Hardlinern" heraus, dass man es von vorne herein ablehnt sich auf neues einzulassen. Die wollen ja alle unser Geld... aber die Firmen tun auch mehr oder weniger was dafür greifen innovationen auf und entwickeln sogar eigenständig neue dinge.

Das schlimme ist, die Hardliner, die seit 20 Jahren nach Schema F fischen und von Jahr zu Jahr weniger fangen - sind bei der Jahreshauptversammlung die ersten, die nach mehr Besatz schreien und den Gewässerwart die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. Das geht soweit, dass der Neid ausbricht, weil Kollege "Dropshot" 10m nebenan gerade den 3. Barsch über 30cm gelandet hat - und Kollege "Tauwurm an Hechtboje" immernoch Schneider ist...

Hier kan keiner gesagt, dass es ohne JDM usw. nicht mehr geht - sondern dass es wirkungsvolle Alternativen sind.


----------



## Säp (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es Fakt das JDM Baits besser fangen, Spinner und ähnliche Köder fangen bei den Anglern die sie benutzen immernoch gleich gut oder auch gleich schlecht, denke auch das sich der Grossteil der Fische net an einen Spinner gewöhnen kann da 90% oder mehr der Fische die damit gefangen werden in irgendwelchen Tüten landen, so ist meine Erfahrung...

Wir hatten diesen Sommer mehrere Tage wo Massenfänge auf Barsche auf kleine Pointer und Squirrels anstanden, 20 Meter weiter und später auch direkt am gleichen Platz mehrere ältere Herren mit Blinkern und Spinnern den ganzen Tag über 3 Barsche fingen, es hat sich aber keiner beschwert, die Teile fingen einfach noch nie mehr, deshalb aus Praxisvergleichen bin ich dieser Meinung...

Zudem macht die Sache noch ne Menge Spass, wer jetzt welchem Ködertyp vertraut und wieviel Geld auch immer für einen kleinen Köder bezahlt sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein...


----------



## 1c0n0 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Also ein wenig ernüchternd ist es schon. Hier wird in einer Tour unterstellt und auch subtil geneidet. Auch in meinem "tollen ersten Beitrag" wollte ich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, das für
mich die Verbesserung im Vordergrund steht. Würde ich mit den Methoden mit denen ich damals angefangen habe zu Angeln so gut Fangen wie mit den Neuerungen, wäre ich der letzte der dann trotzdem soviel Geld nur des Tacklewahn wegens ausgibt. Ich angle auch nicht mit Naturködern auf Raubfisch, da ich keinen Fisch abschlage. Ausser das Tier ist so stark verletzt das es notwendig wird, mit Naturködern passierte mir das des öfteren.

Ich bin grundsätzlich nen friedliebender Mensch, aber in welcher Art und Weise sich hier teilweise gestandene Männer äußern, puh das is schon hart. 

Im Grunde kann man dem Thread nur helfen in dem man ihn schliesst. Jeder der etwas brauchbares über neuartige Fangmethoden erfahren will, wird hier nicht fündig werden. 
Auch erweckt hier jeder zweite Schlaumeier den Eindruck als
wüsste er was er hier kritisiert. Das ist jedoch nach Studium aller 12 Seiten eindeutig nicht der Fall. Typisch Deutsch eben, hauptsache dagegen.:r #q  |krach:

Und genau diese Angler sind es dann auch die an nem Teich 
an dem man noch Fangen kann, wenn man sich auf Fisch und Gewässer einstellt, nichts fangen und dann rummotzen und alles und jeden kritisieren, ausser sich selbst. Arm ist das.


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

@1c0n0

Nun nimms mal nicht so tragisch 

Immerhin hat es Dein Tröt-Titel mit ca. 3,5% der abgegebenen Stimmen bis jetzt auf den 3. letzten Platz des anglerischen "Unwortes" 2011 geschafft #6

Den Trend hin zu Produkten des *japanischen Binnenmarktes *sehe ich auch weiterhin nicht-
auch nicht in 2012 

Trotzdem werde ich weiter die für mich interessanten
Artikel/Köder, etc., kaufen.


----------



## alex82 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*

Selten so eine dämliche Diskussion gesehen. Wieso fischt nicht einfach jeder so wie er es für richtig hält. Wie kann man darüber nur so viele Seiten füllen. Typisch für´s AB. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



> Typisch für´s AB


Stimmt - weil das AB nunmal für alle Angler da ist.
Für solche wie Dich und für alle andern eben auch.
Gott sei Dank..

Und eine Diskussion ist maximal so dämlich, wie diejenigen, die da diskutieren...


----------



## dennisdortmund (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: JDM-Trend*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und eine Diskussion ist maximal so dämlich, wie diejenigen, die da diskutieren...



DAS sagt einiges.


----------

